# VNC login bei gespertem PC



## cami (11. März 2004)

Hallo Leute

Hab ein Problem, solang ich meinen Host angemeldet habe und er auch läuft, funktioniert das login via browser super. Nun zum Problem, wenn ich den Host sperre, also ctr+alt+ del, dan kann ich mich mit Vnc nicht mehr einlogen.

ISt das so oder kann man das einstellen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Ist eigentlich nicht so, wäre mir zumindest nie aufgefallen...

Welches OS verwendest du?
Welche VNC-Software?
etc.

Nitro


----------



## cami (11. März 2004)

Hi nitronic

Ich hab das TightVNC Vers. 1.2.9 und Win XP home und pro.
Es funktioniert bei beiden nicht. Es hat auch nichts mit der Anmeldung von Win zutun, ob Willkommen und schnelle Benutzerwechsel oder NT look.
Es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2004)

Aso wart mal, ich hab das "Login über Browser" nicht lesen. Wennst dich über die Anwendung einloggst gehts?

Nitro


----------



## cami (11. März 2004)

Weiss ich nicht, hab auf dem Rechner von welchem ich conecten will die ap. nicht drauf. versuche nur via Browser. Und dort funtioniert das conecten nicht mehr sobald ich den host gespert habe.

Interessant an vnc ist nur das conecten via browser. Ansonten könnte ich PcAnywhere nehmen

Hast du ne Lössung? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ich zum conecten den host offen lassen muss!


----------



## workaholic (12. März 2004)

*Run VNC as SystemService*

Hallo!
Bezüglich der VNC-Problematik kann ich nur empfehlen sich UltraVNC (Freeware) downzuloaden unter http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net und dieses auch als System Service zu registrieren. Dann geht auch der remote Zugriff, wenn der PC gesperrt ist. Mfg workaholic


----------



## cami (15. März 2004)

Hi workaholic

Danke, werde diese Tool mal anschauen.

Trozdem komisch, bei einem Freund funktioniert das login super, jedoch hat er nicht win Xp drauf. Liegt es evt daran Oder ist es möglich das es an dem Java Applet liegt, welches auf meinem Rechner läuft

Kennt das Problem noch jemand oder funktioniert es sonst bei allen

Danke @ all für die Hilfe!
Gruss Cami


----------

